# Shreveport-Bossier



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

First bird down is middle with line longways through a ravine and up the hill. Second bird was shorter to the left, thrown on top of tank damn of his bottom pond. Flyer medium length to the right.

Dogs in charge as of now.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to second tomorrow morning:
1,2,3,4,6,8,9,11,12,14,17,18,19,21-28,31,37,38,39,41,42,43,45,46,47,52,53


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to water blind:
2,6,8,9,12,17,19,23,24,27,28,37,41,42,45,46,47,52,53


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to water marks:
2,6,9,19,24,41,42,45,46,52,53


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Dottie/Farmer
2nd-Tia/Caire
3rd-Gracie/Farmer
4th-Bobby/Farmer
RJ-Snerdley/Parrot
Js
Danny/Trott
Turq/Trott
Colby/Larson
Darbi/Wright

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Amateur will start at 8:00 am at Vinwood Kennels home to Danny & Lisa Farmer.
Callbacks to the 2nd: 1 5 6 9 10 14 18 23 25 28 32 35 36 44 47 49 51 54

A BIG Thank You to everyone who helped Shreveport RC today in the open and amateur!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Amateur is just starting the 4th series. All the tests
Including the 4th have been fair and challenging
tests. Very well placed birds.
Dogs to 4th: 6 23. 25. 28. 32. 35. 44 47. 49


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Amateur Results:
1st Tia /Suzan Caire
2nd Rigby/Sylvia McClure
3rd Jr/Sharon Gierman
4th Colby/ Northrop Larson
RJ Shire/Sharon Gierman
Jams Chili/Mike Boley, Peanut/Chuck Mize

Shreveport RC would like to thank our judges and volunteer workers who helped make our trial a success. We would also like to thank Danny and Lisa Farmer and John and Suzan Caire for the use of their property.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Good going girls- Suzan and Ms T, Syl and Rigby and Sharon G! And of course, congrats to all who showed up and gave it their best - lest anyone ever think their dog is _not _in the company of the best ,regardless of the outcome on a weekend - just go visit the neighbor's whose lab is not only really pudgy but thinks a long retrieve is the end of the yard!! From the youngest derby dog to the grey and wisened open guys- they are all very special!! BTW,Suzan, isn't it about time to 'retire' Tia??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

T T T Tia.

69 Open Points with 8 wins.

59 Am Points with 8 wins.

Double Header Winner.

National Finalist. 

That's pretty damn incredible. She turns 8 next month.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Suzan, Sylvia and Sharon.
Oh, and you gentlemen, too... ;-)


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks, on behalf of the SBRC, to everyone who helped make the weekend a success, especially John and Suzan Caire, Sylvia McClure, Ken Robbins, Brad Clow, Hank Knoblauch, Vern Hasenbank, Mike Boley, Mark Rosenblum, and Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright. Thanks to our judges who gave up their weekends and set up fair but tough tests and to the Farmers and Caires for use of their properties and equipment.

Congratulations to all who placed and finished.

Full results on EE.

Thanks again!


----------

